# Keynote



## vincent01 (2 Juin 2012)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai un problème avec Keynote 

Je m'explique..

Quand je procède à cette manipulation sur Keynote: Keynote/ Préférence/ Télécommande/ Activer les télécommande/ fenêtre ou je dois taper un code de 4 chiffres et bien je n'arrive pas à rentrer ces chiffres dans les cases, pourquoi? je me pose la question..

Cette manipulation me permettrai à partir de keynote sur mon imac d'utiliser mon iphone avec Keynote remote.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui peuvent m'aider je sèche complétement.

Je précise que tout est à jour et rien est jailbreaké. 

Merci.


----------



## brbc (8 Janvier 2014)

vincent01 a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai un problème avec Keynote
> 
> ...



Bonjour
J'ai le même problème, est ce que la solution a été trouvée?
Merci


----------

